# Have you ever wanted to make your own train?



## RyanT

The question I'm sure most all hobby train lovers would love to do.. Problem is, You don't know how to make plastic molds.. Well that isn't a problem anymore, and hasn't been for a very long time! Introducing to ALL Hobby Train Fans... LEGO®! Yes, that kids toy that you see in Targets and Wal-Marts. I know what your thinking. How could these:








These little plastic blocks, would ever turn out to look like a working train?! Thing is, LEGO® has made *MILLIONS* of elements, Like Doors, Windows, Tiles, Slopes, Poles, Palm Trees, Jewels etc. LEGO® has offered in the past: 4.5v, 12v, 9v, RC and Power Functions. Most are out of production, Making them very expensive! BUT, Power Functions, RC and 12v are all in production still! Remember those blocks I showed you earlier? Well, heres a train that those, and other elements together can make!








Now, this is a $89.99 USD set. Not much there.. basically that, and 16 curved and 4 straight rails for a complete 28" x 37.5" (71cm x 95cm) track. Couple of these, and you can make a big layout. Now your saying, But Ryan! This is a ready made set! How do I make my own? Well sir/madam, Simply buy different sets, or order some bricks you need from bricklink (Please ask for help in a adult LEGO Forum like www.eurobricks.com for help on what you would need to order.) To make what is called.. A MOC, Which stands for M = My, O = Own, C = Creation. Here is what can be done with some skill, and patience:








Now, Doesn't that look *AMAZING?!* With LEGO, You can make ANY train you want, without being limited to current models, and they are *FULLY CUSTOMIZABLE!* And it isn't even limited to trains and track, with patience, you can make your own 100% original, LEGO Train Layout! Examples:

























Doesn't that look a lot funner then buying ready made models down at the shop, and putting them all up? With LEGO, You build 99% of the sets you buy. (with train that is, for the motors etc.) 100% fully customizable train layouts. LEGO has some sets that will get you started like... 7897 Passenger Train (pictured somewhere above), 7898 Cargo Train Deluxe. 

Now, I hope I've sparked the interest of a few souls on this site. Go to the site, and buy some LEGO, and start working on your own Layout today! :thumbsup:


----------



## RyanT

T-Man said:


> What do you have?


Sadly... nothing.  I've only got 1 piece of monorail track.. They are expensive. So, Nothing at the moment.. A little off topic here.. but the only hobby train I own, is the Railking Amtrak Dash-8 Diesel work train. I've got barely anything.  Anyway, Back on topic. well, got nothing more to say really. >.> But, love to hear of people who have at least HEARD of LEGO..


----------



## T-Man

The New England Users Group always has an awesome display at a local show. You can google their website. It is interesting how they duplicate a Midway. Looks like a lot of work. Cost , it is the same for other toy trains. 
For trains the Lego system is not compatible with anything so it tends to stay with Lego groups. I enjoy the displays as a train option.


----------



## RyanT

Exactly.  Cant afford them either.


----------



## tworail

Not sure I would trade in all my trains for LEGOs. They are cool but would be better for kids. I have been tempted to pick up a set now and then but haven't pulled the trigger.

Also, Ryan, your post was flagged by our Spam monitor - did you happen to copy and paste the text from somewhere? As it sort of reads like a spam email


----------



## tankist

yep. Since no one makes the one i kinda want ("Prima" ), i actually thinking to take some other loco as a frame and take a wack at building custom shell. or modifying existing shell. 
looking at undec spectrum F40PH on local craiglist for this.

lego somehow stopped exciting me when i was 14 or so. perhaps one of the reasons was we never had enough money. but i always liked the metal construction sets, like mechano and erector sets over here.


----------



## T-Man

*Erector?*

I collected a few.











On the left you can see some of the set boxes on the shelf.

Scenes from last year at Wlmington Mass.


----------



## tworail

I wish I had some Meccano kicking about.


----------



## RyanT

tworail said:


> Also, Ryan, your post was flagged by our Spam monitor - did you happen to copy and paste the text from somewhere? As it sort of reads like a spam email


No, It wasn't copy and pasted.  I sat there for 30 min writing that.. seemed like I wrote more then I did for some reason to.. I plan on introducing LEGO to other model train forums, and I will be copy and pasting this post, just to save time.  The spam monitor probably goes off with large posts and lots of pictures probably, sorry bout that. 

I'm many things, but that is one thing I am *NOT*. :laugh:
(Had so many problems posting on AOL.. -_- wouldn't log me in.  )


----------



## tworail

RyanT said:


> No, It wasn't copy and pasted.  I sat there for 30 min writing that.. seemed like I wrote more then I did for some reason to.. I plan on introducing LEGO to other model train forums, and I will be copy and pasting this post, just to save time.  The spam monitor probably goes off with large posts and lots of pictures probably, sorry bout that.
> 
> I'm many things, but that is one thing I am *NOT*. :laugh:
> (Had so many problems posting on AOL.. -_- wouldn't log me in.  )


Haha, cool. 

You mean you could not log into the site from AOL?


----------



## RyanT

tworail said:


> Haha, cool.
> 
> You mean you could not log into the site from AOL?


Not EXACTLY, I could log into the main site where all the threads are listed, but when I went into this post, it logged me out. I tried posting and it said I had to log in, Big deal right? Well, It kept taking me back to the log in warning over and over. I gave up and went to Firefox.  Its kind of confusing..


----------



## Big Ed

Hey Ryan T, Thanks for taking the time to post that. I never realized how many trains Lego offered. Though I have no reason now to keep up with Lego.

When my twin boys were young the three of us used to sit for hours building stuff. 

I must have three trillion Lego blocks from all kinds of Lego kits all mixed together sitting in back of the old toy closet. (along with a ton of other toys) but I have no trains I think. When did they start making train Lego kits? Do you know?

I got to get in that closet one day and do some selling of the old toys. Some of the action figures they have will bring a good buck on e-bay.

But like it's been said they (Lego's) aren't cheap huh? I rather go for the real thing.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I actually did build a Lego train probably like eight years ago... It was just the basic starter freight set, and I never had the motor or much track, LOL... I also bought the MOW car as well... Everything is still assembled I believe, but it is very dusty, LOL...


----------



## RyanT

big ed said:


> When did they start making train Lego kits? Do you know?
> But like it's been said they (Lego's) aren't cheap huh? I rather go for the real thing.
> Thanks for posting it.


I'll have to check.. (Its always LEGO never Lego's ) LEGO isn't really cheap.. For the trains and bigger model sets that is.. LEGO can be pretty cheap at times.. But their quality is much better then say.. MegaBloks or Best-Lock for example.. Which raises their price. Quality over quantity. 



Boston&Maine said:


> I actually did build a Lego train probably like eight years ago... It was just the basic starter freight set, and I never had the motor or much track, LOL... I also bought the MOW car as well... Everything is still assembled I believe, but it is very dusty, LOL...


MOW car? Would love to see pictures of them.. 12v, 9v?


----------



## Boston&Maine

RyanT said:


> MOW car? Would love to see pictures of them.. 12v, 9v?


LOL, NOv


----------

